# What a mess of trains!



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

LOL, I got all of my trains out of storage so I can look at them for a couple days before I hide them away again... It looks like I will be sleeping on the couch tonight since I have no idea where I can put all of this stuff... BTW, my calendar owns 

Sorry for the huge pics, I was too lazy to resize them...


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are my beauties, a set of UP AC6000 diesels... They are still dusty from when I had them out a couple years ago, LOL... I will give them a cleaning and run them a few times before packing them back up


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

You know if you'd like, I can trade you the N scale version of every train engine and car you have. That way you could have more space for trains, and I could have an incredible collection worth far more. Muhahahahahahahaha:cheeky4:


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Could I hire your maid? Your room is much cleaner than mine.

ROFLOL


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

sptrains.com said:


> You know if you'd like, I can trade you the N scale version of every train engine and car you have. That way you could have more space for trains, and I could have an incredible collection worth far more. Muhahahahahahahaha:cheeky4:


No, you can not have my locomotives, LOL... I will stick with my O scale through thick and thin, even if it means packing everything up 



alfalfa said:


> Could I hire your maid? Your room is much cleaner than mine.
> 
> ROFLOL


My room has been a disaster zone for the past few months... I simply have no place to put anything since my room is so incredibly small


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> No, you can not have my locomotives, LOL... I will stick with my O scale through thick and thin, even if it means packing everything up
> 
> 
> 
> My room has been a disaster zone for the past few months... I simply have no place to put anything since my room is so incredibly small


It is still better than mine. My train takes up most of it and the rest is just scary!!!


----------



## Lownen (Mar 28, 2008)

Boston&Maine said:


> No, you can not have my locomotives, LOL... I will stick with my O scale through thick and thin, even if it means packing everything up
> 
> 
> 
> My room has been a disaster zone for the past few months... I simply have no place to put anything since my room is so incredibly small


Boston & Maine;

Your parents should have read this...

http://modeltrains.about.com/od/toytrainsforchildren/tp/O_Scale_Issues.htm


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Lownen said:


> Your parents should have read this...
> http://modeltrains.about.com/od/toytrainsforchildren/tp/O_Scale_Issues.htm


Hey, my parents had no say in which scale I went into... Technically they did my me a piece of junk O scale Lionel train when I was younger though, LOL


----------



## Billy (Mar 5, 2008)

buddy i feel your pain looks like i am not alone. with all my trains in boxes and have to work to see them . every week its alot of work i am going to put some shelves up near the ceiling to put my comepleat trains just so i can see them


----------



## alfalfa (Jan 11, 2008)

Billy said:


> buddy i feel your pain looks like i am not alone. with all my trains in boxes and have to work to see them . every week its alot of work i am going to put some shelves up near the ceiling to put my comepleat trains just so i can see them


Thats cool,

I put mine all over the house just to see them.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

So I cleaned up my locomotives the other day and ran them for a little bit... My session was cut short though when I noticed that the traction tires were coming off the wheels... They got lubricant on them somehow and that must have stretched them out... There was no point in putting new ones on though only to put the engine away again, so I will wait to fix them


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Lownen said:


> Boston & Maine;
> 
> Your parents should have read this...
> 
> http://modeltrains.about.com/od/toytrainsforchildren/tp/O_Scale_Issues.htm


Interesting, (I like how you used the article, LOL) so the guy has an issue.My son has a Lionel Steam 8903 DC power. A simple circle will keep him occupied for hours. You can haul a lot ,with an O scale gondola, Lego's, wooden blocks,matchbox, and action figures. My son had some N scale cars ounce, he lost the wheels in a week. Why am I ranting ON Any train is a good train, you just have to take care of it and Enjoy.


----------

